# Hello from South Wales



## Squadrone Rosso (Nov 11, 2017)

Hello.

I bought a 54 plate TT V6 Quattro DSG yesterday at the NEC Classic. She loved them when they first came out.

Two owners, full Audi SH with just 27k miles. Hope to actually get it during the coming week.

It'll be an occasional use car for her, not her daily.

Bonkers money at £9995 but bought on condition & history.

Anything to look out for or tips & tricks welcomed.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Simon, Welcome to the TTF.
That's what I like to see, a low miler at a real price. 8)

My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
It has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace, unlikely @ 27k miles

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome. Whereabouts in South Wales. There aren't many of us here.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks all. Just outside Swansea/ Neath


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm south Wales also

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Nov 11, 2017)

Received the Essential buyers guide for the 8n TT today.

Have chased the dealer as keen to secure delivery & organise payment. Nothing heard yet though 

I've also been in touch with our insurers. This will be her seldom used second toy car. Adding it to the "fleet" as already have four cars between two of us 

Getting excited. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Nov 11, 2017)

Evening all,
Advice please [smiley=book2.gif] 
How do I message admin to correct my username? It says I don't have permission.

Squadrons should be Squadrone. I blame my fat arthritic fingers 
As for the Car, my wife loves it which is what matters. As do I 
Thanks, Simon (& Clare)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Squadrons Rosso said:


> Evening all,
> Advice please [smiley=book2.gif]
> How do I message admin to correct my username? It says I don't have permission.
> 
> ...


Hi Simon, John-H is the only one that can change username, so PM John-H with your request.
Any probs get back to me. You have PM access now.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Nov 11, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Squadrons Rosso said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all,
> ...


Thanks, I guess I'm too new to send PMs as permission denied


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Squadrons Rosso said:


> Thanks, I guess I'm too new to send PMs as permission denied


Hi, Not now, I have given you full access.
Hoggy.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Nov 11, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Squadrons Rosso said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I guess I'm too new to send PMs as permission denied
> ...


Thank you


----------

